# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  كلمه . . . جميع حروفها   " منقطة "

## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*  

*تتذكرون موضوع*  
*" اعصر مخك وهات كلمة بدون نقط "* 
*هنا نفس الفكرة لكن نفعل العكس تماما ً* 
*فالمطلوب كلمه جميع حرفها لاتخلو من النقطـ* 
*وأنا راح أبدأ بكلمة* 

*خــــبـــــز*

----------


## قمر دنياي

أنين 
مسابقه رووعه 
وهذه كلمتي 

 زبيب

----------


## المتحير

فتيل

----------


## ابو طارق

*قنفذ*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*حلووو ياقمووره الحلوه*

* وكلمتي  * 

*ظــن*

*وتم تقييمش قموره لأنش صاحبة أول مشاركه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمتي هي*
*جن*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

نجف

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمتي هي*

*شن*
* تأتي في جمل مثل ( شن الحرب )*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*بــذخ*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمة اخوي المتحير غلط ( فتيل ) حرف اللام غير منقط*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

كلمتي هالمرة 


جفن

----------


## 7mammah

> *كلمتي هي*
> 
> *شن*
> *تأتي في جمل مثل ( شن الحرب )*



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نعم تصادفني هذه الكلمه*

*كلمتك جميلة عيوني  وأظن معناها  " بدأ "  ، ها ؟*

*تختارين كلمات قصيرة جميلة*

*كلمتي هي* 

*خفيض*

----------


## قمر دنياي

حلو التفاعل في المسابقه 
وكلمتي بنزين
ويسلمو على التقيم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

كلمتي هي
 بث 

وتأتي في جملة ( بث مباشر )

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*جفن كلمه ناعمه  نوارة* 

*بنزين ايضا جميع حروفها بنقط*

*كلمتي هي * 

*خزف*

----------


## ام الشيخ

_زقزق__ة_
_زقزقة العصافير_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تفتت الصخور الكبيرة

----------


## ام الشيخ

_تقبض_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ذهبت ضي الى الحسينية 
ضي اسم بنت

----------


## ابو طارق

* يَضِيقُ* 


*{وَلَقَدْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ يَضِيقُ صَدْرُكَ بِمَا يَقُولُونَ }*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رأيت دودة القز

----------


## ابو طارق

*فِتْنَةٌ* 




*{وَحَسِبُواْ أَلاَّ تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ فَعَمُواْ وَصَمُّواْ ثُمَّ تَابَ اللّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ ثُمَّ عَمُواْ وَصَمُّواْ كَثِيرٌ مِّنْهُمْ وَاللّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ }المائدة71*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

البابا كان من المفترض تبدأ يحرف الزاي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تبغ 

من انواع التتن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما احد جاوب اظاهر انو حرف غ صعب 
يلا راح ابدأ  
_غـــــــــــــــــــــــــــزة_ 

وهي بلده في فلسطين 
يلي بعدي حرف ت

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فاطمة* تشف* الخريطه
وين المشاركات جماعه 
لو صارت اللعبة اصعب دحين 

الي بعدي ف

----------


## ام الشيخ

فضي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يضفي عليه لمعان

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*طيب أظن انو الحرف المطلوب هو الـيـــاء* 

*وكلمتي هي   يــشــذّب   بمعنى يقلـّـم الأشجار أو*

* الأغصان*

*========*

*معلمه عفاف*

*الوالد ابو طارق* 

*ام الشيخ* 


*مشاركات رائعه تستحقون التقييم*

*. . .* 
يمكنكم الرجوع لقائمة الكلمات المكتوبة لحد الآن 
تجدها هنا . . . 


http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

يووو سبقتني المعلمه  

بس كمان هي كلمتها تنتهي بالياء  يعني الحمدلله جات كلمتي تبدا بالياء 

*. . .* 
يمكنكم الرجوع لقائمة الكلمات المكتوبة لحد الآن 
تجدها هنا . . . 


http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108

----------


## المتحير

بنتي

بمعنى ابنتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يظن

----------


## المتحير

نظن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نبذ

----------


## ابو طارق

ابنتي  انين  نحتاج الى  جدول  جديد

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 
تم ّ تحديث قائمة الكلمات المكتوبة لحد الآن 
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108

----------


## ابو طارق

ذنب  


الكلمة المطلوبة  بحرف  ال 

((ب))

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بخيت
اسم ولد

----------


## ابو طارق

*تشجب* 

*بمعنى تستنكر* 

*الحرف المطلوب* 

*((ب))*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

بيب بيب 
يعني هرن سياره 
ها ها ها

----------


## ام الشيخ

بغيض

----------


## نادِ عليًا

ضبي 

المطلوب حرف 
ال < ي >

----------


## ابو طارق

*ينبش * 


*بمعنى  يبحت* 


*الكلمة المطلوبة  بحرف* 

*((الشين ))*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شغف

الي بعدي ف

----------


## ام الشيخ

فزت
فزت ورب الكعبه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ملاحظة:
بعض الكلمات تكررت 
ارجاء من الأخوة والأخوات الأطلاع على قائمة الكلمات المكتوبة 
تجدوها في اخر مشاركة للأخت انين 
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread....447&page=8#108

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تشتييت
الي بعدي ت

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

صبحش الله بالخير معلمه 

ورحم الله والديش على الملاحظه

انزين كلمه وتبدأ ابحرفـ التــاء

وكلمتي اهي

*تـغــذيــة* 

تم ّ تحديث قائمة الكلمات المكتوبة لحد الآن 
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صبحش الله بالنور انونتي الغالية 
الا هني اليوم ما رحتي المدرسة 
ان شاء الله خير 

وكلمتي 
تبغض
الي بعدي حرف ض

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


كلمتي هي 
*ضـجـيـج* 

تم ّ تجديد قائمة الكلمات المكتوبة لحد الآن 
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جيفة 

يعني كريهة

----------


## ام الشيخ

تقضي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يزين

----------


## المتحير

نزين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نبيض

ض

----------


## المتحير

ضجة

يعني عوار راس

حرف التاء

الكلمات

http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread....447&page=8#108

----------


## ابو طارق

*تبتغي * 


*بمعنى  تريد* 


*الحرف  ((ي))*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يشفق

ق

----------


## ام الشيخ

قنينة

----------


## ابو طارق

*تنظيف* 

*حرف ال ((ف))*

----------


## المتحير

فر

يعني انحاش او فلح

الرااااااااء

----------


## ام الشيخ

> فر
> 
> يعني انحاش او فلح
> 
> الرااااااااء



 فر ليست منقوطه كلها
جيب كلمه غيرها ولا تنحاش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فيش 

تبع الكهرباء 

ش

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 ما شاء الله 

ما كنت بتوقع انو الموضوع يوصل لهذا الحد

بصراحة شغلكم بيستاهل التقدير والتقييم

الوالد ابو طارق

معلمتي عفاف

أم الشيخ

المتحير

يعطيكم الله العافيه 
تقبلوا تحياتي لكم 

.   .   . 


طيب معلمتي طالبة كلمة تبدأ بالشين 


وكلمة هي  

شيبة 

وكمانه شبشب

خلاص انا راح اعتمد *شيبة*

 
تم ّ تجديد قائمة الكلمات المكتوبة لحد الآن 
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافية حبيبتي على المجود الرائع 

تزيف

ف

----------


## همس الصمت

وأنا بجرب وبقول
شنق .
بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هموسه حلوه كلمتش بس قاسية 
تراها 
قززتني

ي

امزح

----------


## ام الشيخ

يفيق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

قبة 

ت

----------


## ابو طارق

*تغيب* 

*حرف  ال ((ب))*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بقة 

من انواع  الديدان

----------


## ام الشيخ

تضيق
((حرف القاف))

----------


## صفآء الروح

_قتيبة_
*(ت)؟*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*بزغ*

*جبت الكلمة قبل السلام علشان ما أنساها و إن شاء الله ما هي مكررة*
*السلام عليكم*

*اتصدقون صعبة هالمسابقة واجد*

*مع السلامة*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*تفتيت*

*ألحن فهمت*

*لازم حسب آخر حرف من اللي قبلي*

*سامحوني* 

*لا زال الحرف* 

*ت*

*عجل*

*تحياتي*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

تخفيض

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لفت انتباهي واني بالفهرس انو انذكرت كلمة ضفاف وهي بيها حرف ا

الغير منقوط يعني غلط 
عشان كده اني راح اتدارك الموقف واقول 

ضفة

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ما شاء الله  
ملاحظتش دقيقة معلمه 

صحيح بيها حرف " الألف " وهو غير منقوط

وهادي الكلمه كنت اني كاتبتها

بس معلمتي اصطادت الخطأ

وراح يتم ّ إزالتها من قائمة الكلمات

طيب لازم اجيب بدالها كلمه

وأنتي معلمه طالبة كلمة تبدأ بالـتـاء

وكلمتي هي 

تـنـشـز 

مثال : تنشز المرأة يعني تخرج عن طاعة زوجها
 
يعطيكم الله العافيه 

تقبلوا تحياتي لكم معلمه 
. . .  


تم ّ تجديد قائمة الكلمات المكتوبة لحد الآن 
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا احلى انونه 

وكلمتي هالمره 
زيت

----------


## ام الشيخ

تنقية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بثينة ( أسم بنت )*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عيون حبيبتي كان من المفترض انو تبدأي بحرف ت وليس ب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تشيخ 

يعني تكبر في السن 

خ

----------


## صفآء الروح

*خيبة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> عيون حبيبتي كان من المفترض انو تبدأي بحرف ت وليس ب



 
*هلا حبيبتي كانت من أول بدون مساجلة بالحروف وش تغير* 
*الحين بدأ عدد الكلمات المنقطة يقل وصعب انش تلاقي كلمة بسرعة فليش تكون مساجلة بالحروف*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

فعلا ً اللعبه أخذت مدى وقطعت شوط كبير

وصعب جدا ً نلتزم بقضية الحروف هادي

الأفضل انو نتابعها بمثل نظامنا اللي بدأناه

المتحير أقترح علينا هادا الإقتراح و " انحاش "

بلاشي منو نظام البداية بآخر حرف

نستمر مثل الأول
 
. . .  


تم ّ تجديد قائمة الكلمات المكتوبة لحد الآن 
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?

----------


## ام الشيخ

_فيض_

----------


## صفآء الروح

*قبقب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بخيت ( اسم لمذكر )* 


*الاسم الحقيقي لجميل بن معمر* 
*سالم بن بخيت المعشني الملقب بجميل بثينة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بصراحه المسابقة بالشكلين حلوه مره 
بس بالشكل الي طرحه المتحير اصعب 
وتشكري عيون لأقتراحش لأرجاع المسابقة 
كما اقترحتها صاحبة المسابقة انين
وتسلم انين لأرجاع المسابقة كما كانت 
كدا راح تستمر اكثر لأن مساحة الكلمات راح اتزيد 
يعطيكم العافية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ثقبة 

منطقة بالسعودية

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تسلملي أحلى معلمه 

وكلمتي هي

غـثـيـث
 

. . .  


تم ّ تجديد قائمة الكلمات المكتوبة لحد الآن 
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ثن 

فعل امر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمتي هي بني ثقيف*

*أسم لقبيلة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله عيون مره مره عجبتني كلمتش 
وتستحقي عليها تقييم كمان

ثني

بمعنى طوي او كفس

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

يخيف

مثال

الظلام يخيف الاطفال

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هلا عزيزتي عفاف تسلمي لي حبوبه كلك ذوق*  

*كلمتي هي* 

*نتج*
*و*
*نتيجة*


*مثل تصادم سيارات نتج عنه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

قضيب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمتي هي* 

*فقع*

*اسم متداول عند البدو ويقصدون به الفطر ( الكمأة )*

----------


## ام الشيخ

> *كلمتي هي* 
> 
> *فقع* 
> 
> *اسم متداول عند البدو ويقصدون به الفطر ( الكمأة )*



 

تنبيه يا مشرفتنا العزيزة فقع الحرف الأخير غير منقوط
كلمتي هي قبة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هههههههه لا واثقة من حالي وايد  بكل ثقة فقع*
*شكرا على التنبية عزيزتي أم الشيخ*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمتي هي*

*قضية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا ام الشيخ للتنبيه

ينضب

----------


## المتحير

بغض

يعني كره

----------


## صفآء الروح

زفت

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شقف

سلطة فواكه

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نشاط رائع وتفاعل ٌ جميل

معلمتي عفاف

عيون

نوارة

أم الشيخ

نهــ إحساس ــضة


تستحقن التقييم

يعطيكن الله العافيه

طيب بالنسبة لكلمتي  .. بحثت في القائمه ومالقيتها

 الكلمه هادي عشان كدة أكتبها

كلمتي هي

نــبــيــذ
 


. . .  


تم ّ تجديد قائمة الكلمات المكتوبة لحد الآن 
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*تسلمي لي حبوبه كلك ذوق :)*


*كلمتي هي*

*جيب ( الموجود في الملابس )*

----------


## همس الصمت

بـــــــق 
 نوع من الحشرات ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*تبن*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ضنين

----------


## صفآء الروح

*(فيفي)  اسم*

----------


## ام الشيخ

نجيبة

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نشاط رائع وتفاعل ٌ جميل 
الجميع 
يارب يسعدكم 
نشاط مستمر رائع 

تستحقن التقييم 
يعطيكن الله العافيه 
طيب بالنسبة لكلمتي .. مدامها عزيزت عيون دخلت في 
القبايل بكلمة بني ثقيف  
فأنا كمانه بقول بني خزيمة 
كلمتي هي 
بني ’خزيمة 



. . .  


تم ّ تجديد قائمة الكلمات المكتوبة لحد الآن 
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?

----------


## همس الصمت

شبشب 
نوع من الاحذيه عند المصريين ..

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

بني خزيمة

حرف الميم غير منقوط 


كلمتي هي 

ني جف وهي الاسم القديم لمدينة النجف الاشرف

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نشاط رائع وتفاعل ٌ جميل 
الجميع 
يارب يسعدكم 
هموسة  سبقتيني للكلمه كانت ببالي من أيام

نوارة صحيح كلمة بني خزيمة بها حرف الميم الغير منقوط

وتمت إزالتها من فهرس الكلمات ذات الأحرف المنقوطه 

تستحقن التقييم 
يعطيكن الله العافيه

كلمتي هي 
 
شين

عكس زين  



. . .  


تم ّ تجديد قائمة الكلمات المكتوبة لحد الآن 
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?

----------


## ام الشيخ

شيخة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلماتي  هي*


*يخبث - خبيث - خبث*
*كقول الشاعر :* 
*ألم تـر أن الماء يخـبـث طعـمـه*
*وإن كان لون الماء أبيـض صافـيا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمتي الجديدة علشان لا أنساها :*

*قتيبة ( اسم لمذكر )*

----------


## ام الشيخ

يخيب
يامن سائله لايخيب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمتي هي*
*فخذ*

----------


## صفآء الروح

بني شبيب

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نشاط رائع وتفاعل ٌ جميل 
الجميع 
يارب يسعدكن 


تستحقن التقييم 
يعطيكن الله العافيه 
كلمتي هي 


نبش 
مثلا ً نقول ينبش في الماضي

يعني يحقق في أو يبحث في الماضي

متأثرة بقراءة أجاثا كريستي اهههاه 



. . .  


تم ّ تجديد قائمة الكلمات المكتوبة لحد الآن 
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?

----------


## همس الصمت

وكلمتي هي
جينز ..

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

طيب وهادي كلمه كمانه خطرت ليا دحين

وحكتبها عشان لا أنساها
 
كلمتي هي 


نبغ 
مثلا ً نقول نبغ في الشعر

يعني أظن تفوق أو بز ّ " تفوق على غيره " في الشعر

ويلا طلعت معي كلمه كمانه

بز ّ " يعني تفوق على أقرانه " 



. . .  


تم ّ تجديد قائمة الكلمات المكتوبة لحد الآن 
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?

----------


## صفآء الروح

تختفي

----------


## همس الصمت

وكلمتي الجديدة هي ..

زقزقة ..
وإلي هي زقزقة العصافير ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*نزغ* 
وذلك في قوله تعالى : ( وإما ينزغنك من الشيطان *نزغ* فاستعذ بالله )

----------


## اول دمعة

نظيف

----------


## صفآء الروح

*غفيف بمعنى مليق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمتي هي* 

*شقة*  


*شقة سكنية*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


الجميع 
يارب يسعدكن 
 
نشاط تشكرن عليه 

تستحقن التقييم 
يعطيكن الله العافيه 
كلمتي هي 


بقية 
كما في قولنا عن الإمام الحجة عجل الله

 فرجه .." بقية الله في أرضه " 



. . .  


تم ّ تجديد قائمة الكلمات المكتوبة لحد الآن 
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?

----------


## صفآء الروح

*كلمة غبي عكس ذكي*

----------


## همس الصمت

وكلمتي هي
خنيزي ..
وهي نوع من أنواع التمور ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*قشب*  
*القِشْبُ: اليابس الصُّلْب.*
*وقِشْبُ الطعام: ما يُلْقَى منه مما لا خير فيه. والقَشْبُ، بالفتح: خَلْطُ السُّمِّ بالطعام*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*نخز*
*نخز: نَخَزَه بحديدة أَو نحوها: وَجَأَهُ. ونَخَزَه بكلمة: أَوجعه بها.*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

زخزب: الزُّخْزُبُّ، بالضم وتشديد الباء: القَويُّ الشديدُ؛

----------


## شوق المحبة

نَتَقَ >> نتق الـ ح ـيوان أي إمتلأ شـ ح ـماً وَ لـ ح ـماً ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شنخب: والشِّنْخابُ: أَعْلى الجَبَلِ. وشَناخِـيبُ الجبالِ: رُؤُوسُها،واحِدتُها

----------


## شوق المحبة

نَـ خ ـنَخَ >> أي س ـار س ـيراً ش ـديداً ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ضبب: الضَّبُّ: من الحشرات ، وهو يشبه الوَرَلَ؛

----------


## شوق المحبة

ضَ ـفَّ >> ض ـف القوم أي إج ـتمعوا وإزدح ـموا ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

خنبت: الخُنْبُتُ: القصير من الرجال.

----------


## شوق المحبة

نَثَّ >> نث الـ خ ـبر أي أفـ ش ـاه ،،


وَ نث فُلان أي إغ ـتابه ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ذيخ: الذِّيخُ: الذكرُ من الضّباع الكثير الشعر،

----------


## شوق المحبة

تَفَـ خَّ ـذَ >> تفـ خ ـذ فلان عن الأمر أي تأخ ـر ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بذخ: البَذَخ: الكبر. والبَذَخ: تطاول الرجل بكلامه وافتخاره؛

----------


## شوق المحبة

نَـ خَّ >> نـ خ الأبل نـ خ ـاً أي زج ـرها وح ـثها لتـ س ـير ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

نتت: نَتَّ مُنْخُره من الغضب: انْتَفَخ.

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  






> نتت: نَتَّ مُنْخُره من الغضب: انْتَفَخ.





كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 







> نَـ خَّ >> نـ خ الأبل نـ خ ـاً أي زج ـرها وح ـثها لتـ س ـير ..



كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  






> ذبب: الذَّبُّ: الدَّفْعُ والـمَنْعُ. والذَّبُّ: الطَّرْدُ.







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  






> *نجخ*
> 
> 
> *نجخ: النَّجْخُ: نَجْخُ السيلِ، وهو أَن ينْجَخَ في سَنَدِ الوادي فيحرفه في وسط البحر؛*







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  






> خنثب: : والخِنْثَعْبةُ الغَزيرَة اللَّبَنِ من النوق







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  






> *نجذ*
> 
> 
> *نجذ: النَّواجذ: أَقصى الأَضراس، وهي أَربعة في أَقصى الأَسنان بعد الأَرْحاءِ، وتسمى ضرس الحلُم لأَنه ينبت بعد البلوغ وكمال العقل؛ وقيل: النواجذ التي تلي الأَنْيابَ، وقيل: هي الأَضراس كلها نواجِذُ.*







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






> فَـ شَ ـخَ >> فـ ش ـخ فلاناً أي صفـ ع ـه ولطمه ..
> 
> 
> وَ فـ ش ـخ الـ ص ـبيان في لـ ع ـبهم أي كذبوا فيه وتـ ض ـاربوا ..



 

كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> *تخضبت*
> 
> *تخضيت : اي حنت او صبغت المرأه يدها او شعرها بالحناء،*







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> السلآم عليكم والرحمهــ
> 
> 
> بزز و في المثل 
> 
> [ مَـنْ عَـزٌ بَــززٌ ]
> 
> 
> اي من غَــلَــبَ سَــلَــبَ







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> *نقذ*
> 
> 
> *نقذ: نَقَذَ نَقْذاً: نجا؛ وأَنْقَذَه هو وتنقَّذه واستنقذه. والنَّقَذُ، بالتحريك، والنقيذ والنقيذة: ما استُنْقذ وهو فَعَل بمعنى مفعول مثل نَفَضٍ وقَبَضٍ*







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> *قشب* 
> 
> 
> *القِشْبُ: اليابس الصُّلْب.*
> 
> *وقِشْبُ الطعام: ما يُلْقَى منه مما لا خير فيه. والقَشْبُ، بالفتح: خَلْطُ السُّمِّ بالطعام*







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نهـــ إحساس ـضة
					

 نخز


نخز: نَخَزَه بحديدة أَو نحوها: وَجَأَهُ. ونَخَزَه بكلمة: أَوجعه بها.






كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تتخذن* 

*اي يتخذون  بالمؤنث*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

نثث: النَّثُّ: نَشْرُ الحديثِ؛

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> زخزب: الزُّخْزُبُّ، بالضم وتشديد الباء: القَويُّ الشديدُ؛







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






> نَتَقَ >> نتق الـ ح ـيوان أي إمتلأ شـ ح ـماً وَ لـ ح ـماً ..



 

كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*نثت*
*نثت: نَثِتَ اللحمُ: تغير، وكذلك الجُرْحُ. ولِثةٌ نَثِتةٌ: مُسْتَرْخِية دامية، وكذلك الشَّفَةُ.*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> شنخب: والشِّنْخابُ: أَعْلى الجَبَلِ. وشَناخِـيبُ الجبالِ: رُؤُوسُها،واحِدتُها







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*نفت*
*نفت: نَفَتَ الرجلُ يَنفِتُ نَفْتاً ونَفِيتاً ونُفاتاً ونَفَتاناً: غَضِبَ؛ وقيل: النَّفَتانُ شبيه بالسُّعالِ والنَّفخ عند الغضب.*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






> نَـ خ ـنَخَ >> أي س ـار س ـيراً ش ـديداً ..



 

كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ذيذج: : الذَّيْذَجَانُ الإِبل تَحْمِلُ
حُمُولَةَ التُّجَّارِ؛

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> ضبب: الضَّبُّ: من الحشرات ، وهو يشبه الوَرَلَ؛







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> خنبت: الخُنْبُتُ: القصير من الرجال.







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*نيت*
*نيت: ناتَ نَيْتاً: أي تَمايلَ.*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






> نَثَّ >> نث الـ خ ـبر أي أفـ ش ـاه ،،
> 
> 
> وَ نث فُلان أي إغ ـتابه ..



 

كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ذجج : : : : مرَّ مرّاً سريعاً،

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> ذيخ: الذِّيخُ: الذكرُ من الضّباع الكثير الشعر،







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






> تَفَـ خَّ ـذَ >> تفـ خ ـذ فلان عن الأمر أي تأخ ـر ..



 

كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




يارب يعطيكم العاااافيه

كلمات روووعه وتفاعل متواصل 

ماشاء الله 

الله يجعله في ميزان أعمالكم جميع يارب

ولي عودة لتقييم ماتبقى من الكلمات

والكلمات التي تم ّ  تقييمها أيضا ً تمت إضافتها 

للقائمة والرابط بالأسفل 

تقبلوا تحياتي






*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*زينبي*
*من اسم التل الزينبي سمي بذلك (نسبة إلى الحوراء زينب عليها السلام التي شرفته بوقوفها فوقه لكي تشاهد أخاها الحسين عليه السلام وهو يخوض المعركة)*

----------


## أموله

فضفض ...اأي شكى ..~حاله

نشف ..اأي مم ذهب الماء منه ~

نظف ...مفهومه ~

----------


## صفآء الروح

*نبث*
*نبث: نَبَثَ الترابَ يَنْبُثُه نَبْثاً، فهو مَنْبُوثٌ ونَبيثٌ: استخرجه من بئر أَو نهر، وهي النَّبيثَةُ والنَّبيثُ والنَّبَثُ، وجمع النَّبَثِ: أَنْباثٌ؛*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بذج: البَذَجُ: الحَمَلُ؛

----------


## صفآء الروح

*نجث*
*نجث: نَجَثَ الشيءَ يَنْجُثُهُ نَجْثاً وتَنَجَّثَه: استَخْرجه. وتَنَجَّثَ الأَخبارَ، بَحَثَها. ورجل نَجَّاثٌ: بَحَّاثٌ عن الأَخبار.*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*غذج: غَذَجَ الماءَ يَغْذِجُه غَذْجاً: جَرعَه،*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*نغث*
*نغث: النَّغَثُ الشَّرُّ الدائم الشديد؛*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

غشش: الغِشُّ: نقيض النُّصْح

----------


## صفآء الروح

*نقث*
*نقث: نَقَثَ يَنْقُثُ، ونَقَّثَ، وتَنَقَّثَ، وانْتَقَثَ، كُلُّه: أَسْرَعَ. وخرج يَنْقُثُ السير ويَنْتَقِثُ أَي يُسْرع في سيره. وخرجت أَنْقُثُ، بالضم، أَي أُسْرِع؛ وكذلك التَّنْقِيثُ والانْتِقاثُ،*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

فزز: الفَزُّ: ولد البقرة،

----------


## شوق المحبة

نَـ شِ ـقَ >> نـ ش ـق الرائـ ح ـه أي ش ـمها ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

تَنَغَّشَ فلان ، تحرك حركة ضعيفة

----------


## شوق المحبة

نَـ شَّ >> نـ ش الذباب أي طرده ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

شَتَّتَ ، الأشياء أي فرقها

----------


## شوق المحبة

نَتَّ >> نت الرج ـل من الـ غ ـيظ أي هاج ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*غفيت* 

*اي رحت في سبات عميق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*غفيت* 

*اي رحت في سبات  اونوم *

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  



يارب يعطيكم العاااافيه 
كلمات روووعه وتفاعل متواصل 

بفضل تواصلكم سيصبح لدينا قاموس بالكلمات المنقـّـطة  
ماشاء الله  
الله يجعله في ميزان أعمالكم جميع يارب 
لي عودة بالغد لتقييم جميع كلماتكم

 كلمه كلمه
والكلمات التي تم ّ تقييمها أيضا ً تمت

 إضافتها 
للقائمة والرابط بالأسفل 
تقبلوا تحياتي 





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*نتت*
*نتت: نَتَّ مُنْخُره من الغضب: اي انْتَفَخ..*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ضزز: الضَّزَزُ: لُزُوقُ الحنك الأَعلى بالأَسفل إِذا تكلم الرجل تكاد
أَضراسه العُليا تَمَسُّ السفلى فيتكلم وفُوهُ مُنْضَمٌّ،

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بذج*
*بذج: البَذَجُ: الحَمَلُ؛ وقيل: هو أَضعَف ما يكون من الحُمْلان، والجمع بِذْجانٌ.*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  

[




> ضزز: الضَّزَزُ: لُزُوقُ الحنك الأَعلى بالأَسفل إِذا تكلم الرجل تكاد
> أَضراسه العُليا تَمَسُّ السفلى فيتكلم وفُوهُ مُنْضَمٌّ،







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> *بذج*
> 
> 
> *بذج: البَذَجُ: الحَمَلُ؛ وقيل: هو أَضعَف ما يكون من الحُمْلان، والجمع بِذْجانٌ.*







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> *غفيت* 
> 
> 
> 
> *اي رحت في سبات عميق*







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شوق المحبة
					

نَتَّ >> نت الرج ـل من الـ غ ـيظ أي هاج ..




 

كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> شَتَّتَ ، الأشياء أي فرقها



 

كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> نَـ شَّ >> نـ ش الذباب أي طرده ..



 

كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> تَنَغَّشَ فلان ، تحرك حركة ضعيفة



 

كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






> نَـ شِ ـقَ >> نـ ش ـق الرائـ ح ـه أي ش ـمها ..



 

كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> فزز: الفَزُّ: ولد البقرة،







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> *نقث*
> 
> 
> *نقث: نَقَثَ يَنْقُثُ، ونَقَّثَ، وتَنَقَّثَ، وانْتَقَثَ، كُلُّه: أَسْرَعَ. وخرج يَنْقُثُ السير ويَنْتَقِثُ أَي يُسْرع في سيره. وخرجت أَنْقُثُ، بالضم، أَي أُسْرِع؛ وكذلك التَّنْقِيثُ والانْتِقاثُ،*







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> غشش: الغِشُّ: نقيض النُّصْح






كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> ذجج : : : : مرَّ مرّاً سريعاً،







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> *نيت*
> 
> 
> *نيت: ناتَ نَيْتاً: أي تَمايلَ.*







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> *زينبي*
> 
> 
> *من اسم التل الزينبي سمي بذلك (نسبة إلى الحوراء زينب عليها السلام التي شرفته بوقوفها فوقه لكي تشاهد أخاها الحسين عليه السلام وهو يخوض المعركة)*







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بتت*
*البَتُّ: القَطْعُ المُسْتَأْصِل.يقال: بَتَتُّ الحبلَ فانْبَتَّ. و بَتَّ الشيءَ يَبُتُّه، ويَبِتُّه بَتّاً، وأَبَتَّه: قطَعه قَطْعاً مُسْتَأْصِلاً؛ يقال َبَتَّ حِبالَ الوصْلِ بيني وبَيْنَها اي قطعت.*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> ذيذج: : الذَّيْذَجَانُ الإِبل تَحْمِلُ
> 
> حُمُولَةَ التُّجَّارِ؛







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> *نبث*
> 
> 
> *نبث: نَبَثَ الترابَ يَنْبُثُه نَبْثاً، فهو مَنْبُوثٌ ونَبيثٌ: استخرجه من بئر أَو نهر، وهي النَّبيثَةُ والنَّبيثُ والنَّبَثُ، وجمع النَّبَثِ: أَنْباثٌ؛*







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






> فضفض ...اأي شكى ..~حاله



 
كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  




جميع كلمات الأمس تم ّ تقييمها  


و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة

الله يعطيكم العافيه 




*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

خزف  ؛ زين ؛؛ غيب ؛ بيب ؛؛ جيب ؛؛ ضيق ؛؛ شغب ( المشاكسه )

----------


## إبتسام السهم

خزز: الخُزَزُ: ولد الأَرنب، وقيل: هو الذكر من الأَرانب،

----------


## ابو طارق

*زبقين*  

*قرية في جنوب لبنان* 

*تعرضت كثيرا للقصف الاسرائيلي  واسقطت قربها طائرة مروحية*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

غزز: أَغَزَّت البَقَرَةُ، وهي مُغِزٌّ إِذا عَسُرَ حملها؛

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بغث*
*بغث: البَغَثُ والبُغْثة: بياضٌ يَضرِبُ إِلى الخُضرة؛ وقيل: بياض يَضرِبُ إلىِ الحُمْرة،*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

خشش: خَشَّه يَخُشُّه خَشًّا: طعنه

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بخز*
*بخز:  بَخَزَ عينه وبَخَسَها إِذا فقأَها، وبَخَصَها كذلك.*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بشش: البَشّ: اللطف في المسأَلة وقيل: والبَشاشة: طلاقة الوجه 
الوجه.

----------


## شوق المحبة

نَقَفَ >> نقف رأس ـه أي ض ـربه عليه ح ـتى خ ـرج دماغ ـه *_*  ..


وَ نقف الرمانة أي قـ ش ـرها ليـ س ـتخرج ح ـبها ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

جزز:  واجْتَزَّه: قطعه

----------


## شوق المحبة

نَفَّ >> نف الأرض أي بذرها ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ثبتيــــــــــــ ::: فعل امر من تثبيت

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بغش*
*البَغْشُ والبَغْشة: المَطَرُ الضعيف الصغِيرُ القَطْر، وقيل: هما السحابة التي تَدْفع مطَرها دُفْعة، بَغَشَتْهم السماء تَبْغَشُهم بَغْشاً، وقيل البغشة المطَرَة الضعيفة وهي فوق الطِّشَّة؛ ومَطَرٌ باغِشٌ، وبُغِشَت الأَرضُ، فهي مَبْغوشة. ويقال: أَصابتهم بَغْشَة من المطر أَي قليل من المطر.*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شغنب: الشُّغْنُوبُ: أَعالي الأَغْصَانِ؛

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بيش*
*بيش: يقال بيّشَ اللَّه ودجهَه وسرَّجَه، بالجيم، أَي حسَّنه؛*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شغبز: : الشَّغْبَزُ ابن آوى،

----------


## ابو طارق

*فنيش* 


*اسم عائلة الوزير اللبناني عن حزب الله* 

*الحاج محمد فنيش*

----------


## أموله

جيت ... اي اتيت ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

جبقث: الجُنْبَقْثَةُ: نَعْتُ سَوْءٍ للمرأَة. والجُنْبَقْثةُ: المرأَة
السوداء

----------


## صفآء الروح

*شخز*
*شخز: الشَّخْزُ: شدّة العَناء والمشقة. والشَّخْزُ: الطَّعن. وشَخَزَه بالرمح يَشْخَزُه شَخْزاً: طعنه. وشَخَز عينه يَشْخَزُها شَخْزاً: فقأَها.*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  






> *شخز*
> 
> 
> *شخز: الشَّخْزُ: شدّة العَناء والمشقة. والشَّخْزُ: الطَّعن. وشَخَزَه بالرمح يَشْخَزُه شَخْزاً: طعنه. وشَخَز عينه يَشْخَزُها شَخْزاً: فقأَها.*






تم ّ التقييم 



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة

الله يعطيكم العافيه





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> جبقث: الجُنْبَقْثَةُ: نَعْتُ سَوْءٍ للمرأَة. والجُنْبَقْثةُ: المرأَة
> 
> السوداء







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






> جيت ... اي اتيت ..



 


كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> *فنيش* 
> 
> 
> 
> *اسم عائلة الوزير اللبناني عن حزب الله* 
> 
> 
> *الحاج محمد فنيش*







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> شغبز: : الشَّغْبَزُ ابن آوى،







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> *بيش*
> 
> 
> *بيش: يقال بيّشَ اللَّه ودجهَه وسرَّجَه، بالجيم، أَي حسَّنه؛*







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> شغنب: الشُّغْنُوبُ: أَعالي الأَغْصَانِ؛







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> *بغش*
> 
> 
> *البَغْشُ والبَغْشة: المَطَرُ الضعيف الصغِيرُ القَطْر، وقيل: هما السحابة التي تَدْفع مطَرها دُفْعة، بَغَشَتْهم السماء تَبْغَشُهم بَغْشاً، وقيل البغشة المطَرَة الضعيفة وهي فوق الطِّشَّة؛ ومَطَرٌ باغِشٌ، وبُغِشَت الأَرضُ، فهي مَبْغوشة. ويقال: أَصابتهم بَغْشَة من المطر أَي قليل من المطر.*







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> ثبتيــــــــــــ ::: فعل امر من تثبيت







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






> نَفَّ >> نف الأرض أي بذرها ..



 

كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> جزز: واجْتَزَّه: قطعه







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> نَقَفَ >> نقف رأس ـه أي ض ـربه عليه ح ـتى خ ـرج دماغ ـه *_* ..
> 
> 
> وَ نقف الرمانة أي قـ ش ـرها ليـ س ـتخرج ح ـبها ..



 

كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*شفز*
*شفز: الشَّفْزُ: الرَّفْسُ. شَفَزَه يَشفِزُه شَفْزاً: رَفَسَه برجله؛*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> بشش: البَشّ: اللطف في المسأَلة وقيل:
> 
> 
> والبَشاشة: طلاقة الوجه 
> 
> 
> الوجه.







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *بخز*
> 
> 
> *بخز: بَخَزَ عينه وبَخَسَها إِذا فقأَها، وبَخَصَها كذلك.*







كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> خزز: الخُزَزُ: ولد الأَرنب، وقيل: هو الذكر من الأَرانب،






كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *زبقين* 
> 
> 
> 
> *قرية في جنوب لبنان* 
> 
> 
> *تعرضت كثيرا للقصف الاسرائيلي واسقطت قربها طائرة مروحية*






كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *بتت*
> 
> 
> *البَتُّ: القَطْعُ المُسْتَأْصِل.يقال: بَتَتُّ الحبلَ فانْبَتَّ. و بَتَّ الشيءَ يَبُتُّه، ويَبِتُّه بَتّاً، وأَبَتَّه: قطَعه قَطْعاً مُسْتَأْصِلاً؛ يقال َبَتَّ حِبالَ الوصْلِ بيني وبَيْنَها اي قطعت.*






كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *بغث*
> 
> 
> *بغث: البَغَثُ والبُغْثة: بياضٌ يَضرِبُ إِلى الخُضرة؛ وقيل: بياض يَضرِبُ إلىِ الحُمْرة،*






كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> خشش: خَشَّه يَخُشُّه خَشًّا: طعنه






كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> غزز: أَغَزَّت البَقَرَةُ، وهي مُغِزٌّ إِذا عَسُرَ حملها؛





و َ 





> *شفز*
> 
> 
> *شفز: الشَّفْزُ: الرَّفْسُ. شَفَزَه يَشفِزُه شَفْزاً: رَفَسَه برجله؛*



  

تبقى لي تقييم هاتين الكلمتين

لم أستطع لنفاد تقييماتي الآن






الأولى أضفتها للقائمة

_والثانية لم أضفها بعد_

على كل حال أسجلهما هنا حتى لا أنسى

وما توفيقي إلا بالله


رابط بالكلمات المنقطة المكتوبة للآن 





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بقق: البَقُّ: البَعُوض،

----------


## صفآء الروح

*شيظ*
*شيظ: يقال: شاظَتْ يَدِي شَظِيّةٌ من القَناة تَشِيظُها شَيْظاً: دخلت فيها.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تفضي* 

*اي  تصل  الى نتيجة ما*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ثقق: الثقْثَقةُ: الإسْراع،

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






> غزز: أَغَزَّت البَقَرَةُ، وهي مُغِزٌّ إِذا عَسُرَ حملها؛



و َ  






> *شفز*
> 
> 
> *شفز: الشَّفْزُ: الرَّفْسُ. شَفَزَه يَشفِزُه شَفْزاً: رَفَسَه برجله؛*





تم ّ تقييم هاتين الكلمتين الآن 

رابط بالكلمات المنقطة المكتوبة للآن  




*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*شظف*
*شظف: الشَّظَفُ: يُبْس العيش وشِدَّتُه؛*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

شن <<قوم حرب 
نقض << اي خلف 
فيني
بقي 
نشف ..جف..
فج<<بمعنى وحشني او جماعه 
شيب 
نبتة
بيشة.. بقيق..
بخت << اي حظ
يخت

----------


## ابو طارق

> شن <<قوم حرب   مكرر
> 
> نقض << اي خلف مكرر
> فيني    غير  مكررة
> بقي   مكرر
> نشف ..جف..  مكرر
> فج<<بمعنى وحشني او جماعه   مكرر
> شيب   مكرر
> نبتة  مكرر
> ...



 

*ابنتي * 

*انين القلب* 

*الرجاء الرجوع الى القائمة في اسفل كل مشاركات* 

*واليك الرابط*

*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

*المشرفة   (( أنين ))* 

*لكي تعرفي  ماهي الكلمات التي سبق وسجلت* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام  ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*شخف*
*شخف: الشِّخافُ: اللبنُ، و الشَّخْفُ صوت اللبَن عند الحَلْب، يقال: سمعت له شَخْفاً؛*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> *شخف*
> 
> 
> *شخف: الشِّخافُ: اللبنُ، و الشَّخْفُ صوت اللبَن عند الحَلْب، يقال: سمعت له شَخْفاً؛*






كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## يتيم ـة أخ ـوها

*نخج*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*عبقريه اني مو ؟*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *شظف*
> 
> 
> *شظف: الشَّظَفُ: يُبْس العيش وشِدَّتُه؛*






كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> بقق: البَقُّ: البَعُوض،






كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *تفضي* 
> 
> 
> 
> *اي تصل الى نتيجة ما*






كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> ثقق: الثقْثَقةُ: الإسْراع،






كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> فيني






كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*شثن*
*شثن: الشَّثْنُ من الرجال: كالشَّثْل، وهو الغليظ، وقد شَثُنَتْ كفُّه وقَدَمُه شَثَناً وشُثُونةً وهي شَثْنَة.*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تقق: التَّقْتَقةُ: الهُويُّ من فَوقُ إلى أسفل على غير طريق،

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *شثن*
> 
> 
> *شثن: الشَّثْنُ من الرجال: كالشَّثْل، وهو الغليظ، وقد شَثُنَتْ كفُّه وقَدَمُه شَثَناً وشُثُونةً وهي شَثْنَة.*






كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> تقق: التَّقْتَقةُ: الهُويُّ من فَوقُ إلى أسفل على غير طريق،





كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *نخج*
> 
> *خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
> *عبقريه اني مو ؟*










*مـــكـــرره*





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ثبق: : ثَبَقَت العينُ تَثْبِقُ أَسرَع دمعُها. وثَبَق النهرُ: أَسرع جَرْيُه وكثُر ماؤه؛

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> ثبق: : ثَبَقَت العينُ تَثْبِقُ أَسرَع دمعُها. 
> 
> 
> وثَبَق النهرُ: أَسرع جَرْيُه وكثُر ماؤه؛



 
كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ضيب: الضَّيْبُ: شيء من دوابِّ البَرِّ على خِلْقةِ الكلبِ
... وقيل من دوابِّ البحر،

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> ضيب: الضَّيْبُ: شيء من دوابِّ البَرِّ على خِلْقةِ الكلبِ
> 
> ... وقيل من دوابِّ البحر،






كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ضجج  :  صاح

----------


## صفآء الروح

*شنتق*
*شنتق: الشُّنْتُقةُ: خِرْقةٌ تكون على رأْس المرأَة تقي بها الخِمارَ من الدُّهْن.*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

فضخ: الفضْخ: كسر كل شيء أَجوف نحو الرأْس والبطيخ؛

----------


## صفآء الروح

*شنقف*
*شنقف: الشُّنْقُفُ والشِّنْقافُ: ضرب من الطير.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نتجنب* 

*اي  نبتعد  ونحطاط*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*شنغف*
*شنغف: الشِّنْغافُ الطويل الدقيق من الأَرْشِية والأَغصان،*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> ضجج : صاح






كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *شنتق*
> 
> 
> *شنتق: الشُّنْتُقةُ: خِرْقةٌ تكون على رأْس المرأَة تقي بها الخِمارَ من الدُّهْن.*






كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> فضخ: الفضْخ: كسر كل شيء أَجوف نحو الرأْس والبطيخ؛






كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *شنقف*
> 
> 
> *شنقف: الشُّنْقُفُ والشِّنْقافُ: ضرب من الطير.*






كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *نتجنب* 
> 
> 
> 
> *اي نبتعد ونحطاط*






كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *شنغف*
> 
> 
> *شنغف: الشِّنْغافُ الطويل الدقيق من الأَرْشِية والأَغصان،*






كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمتي هي يزيغ*  

*يزيغ من زاغ* 

*وقد ذكرت في الاية الكريمة التالية* 
*من سورة التوبة اية 117*
* {لَقَد تَّابَ الله عَلَى النَّبِيِّ وَالْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالأَنصَارِ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ فِي سَاعَةِ الْعُسْرَةِ مِن بَعْدِ مَا كَادَ يَزِيغُ قُلُوبُ فَرِيقٍ مِّنْهُمْ ثُمَّ تَابَ عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّهُ بِهِمْ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ }*

----------


## ابو طارق

*فتفت* 

*اسم عائلة  الوزير اللبناني المشهور* 

*احمد فتفت* 

* الذي امر الجنود اللبنانيين  بتقديم الشاي الى الجنود* 

*الاسرائليين في عدوان تموز 2006  على لبنان*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*شزن*
*شزن: الشَّزَنُ والشُّزُونة: الغِلَظُ من الأَرض؛*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *كلمتي هي يزيغ* 
> 
> 
> 
> *يزيغ من زاغ*
> 
> 
> *وقد ذكرت في الاية الكريمة التالية* 
> *من سورة التوبة اية 117*
> ...






كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *فتفت* 
> 
> 
> *اسم عائلة الوزير اللبناني المشهور* 
> 
> *احمد فتفت* 
> 
> *الذي امر الجنود اللبنانيين بتقديم الشاي الى الجنود* 
> 
> ...






كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *شزن*
> 
> 
> *شزن: الشَّزَنُ والشُّزُونة: الغِلَظُ من الأَرض؛*






كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*شغن*
*شغن: الشُّغْنة: الحال، وهي التي يسميها الناسُ الكارَةَ. وشُغْنَةُ القَصّار: كارَتُه وما يجمعه من الثياب. والشُّغْنَة: الغُصْنُ الرَّطْبُ، وجمعها شُغَنٌ.*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تغبي آي تخفي

----------


## صفآء الروح

*نقذف*
*قال تعالى: (بَلْ نَقْذِفُ بِالْحَقِّ عَلَى الْبَاطِلِ فَيَدْمَغُهُ فَإِذَا هُوَ زَاهِقٌ وَلَكُمُ الْوَيْلُ مِمَّا تَصِفُونَ)*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *شغن*
> 
> 
> *شغن: الشُّغْنة: الحال، وهي التي يسميها الناسُ الكارَةَ. وشُغْنَةُ القَصّار: كارَتُه وما يجمعه من الثياب. والشُّغْنَة: الغُصْنُ الرَّطْبُ، وجمعها شُغَنٌ.*






كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> تغبي آي تخفي






كلمه جديده تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *نقذف*
> 
> 
> *قال تعالى: (بَلْ نَقْذِفُ بِالْحَقِّ عَلَى الْبَاطِلِ فَيَدْمَغُهُ فَإِذَا هُوَ زَاهِقٌ وَلَكُمُ الْوَيْلُ مِمَّا تَصِفُونَ)*






كلمه جديده 

 تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة

*ولم يتم ّ تقييمها بعد*





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

نشف , جف .خنينة, ظن آي شك. غبي, جني.

----------


## همسة ألم

غبي 
عيب 
جوش
جوز 
جمباز

----------


## ابو طارق

[quote=همسة ألم;928093]غبي 
*عيب      العين بدون نقط*
*جوش    الواو  بدون نقط*
*جوز        الواو بدون نقط*
*جمباز        [الميم واألف بدون نقط*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بنتين ( مثى لكلمة بنت )* 
*إذا جاءت في محل نصب وجر أضيفت إليها الياء والنون*

----------


## ابو طارق

> نشف , جف .خنينة, ظن آي شك. غبي, جني.



 

*جف::::  مكررة*

*ظن ::::  مكررة*

*غبي :::: مكررة*

*نشف :::: مكررة*

*خنينة :::   (صح)  غير مكررة*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

زقزقي

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

تنتفخ

----------


## صفآء الروح

*شظف*
*شظف: الشَّظَفُ: يُبْس العيش وشِدَّتُه؛*

----------


## شوق المحبة

يَبّتَز >> يـ س ـلبه قهراً ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بقة , نوع من الحشرات

----------


## شوق المحبة

جَ ـزف >> أي آخ ـذ الـ ش ـئ ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بَقِجَة , صُرة من الثياب ونحوها

----------


## شوق المحبة

تَبـ غِ ـيَّة >> أزهار من فـ ص ـيلة الباذنـ ج ـيات ، من أص ـل أرج ـنتيني ،

يـ ج ـمع زهرها ألواناً مـ خ ـتلفة ، وتزرع في الـ ح ـدائق للزينة ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بَنَّنَ ، الشاة ربطها ليسمنها

----------


## شوق المحبة

تَـ خ ـتَخةُ >> اللكنة أي ثقل اللـ س ـان ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

تَفيَّةُ ، الشئ أي زمانه

----------


## شوق المحبة

بيقّة >> نبته من فـ ص ـيلة القطنيات زهرها بنفـ س ـجي اللون ،

تُزرع وتقدم ع ـلفاً للـ ح ـيوانات في المناطق المـ ع ـتدلة ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*قبز*
*قبز: القِبْزُ القصير البخيل.*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *بنتين ( مثى لكلمة بنت )* 
> 
> 
> *إذا جاءت في محل نصب وجر أضيفت إليها الياء والنون*






كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 







> خنينة



 
كلمه جديده لم أعرف لها معنى 
إنما تم ّ تقييمها  
و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة 
لا مانع من إضافة كلمات عامية ولكن الأفضل 
شرحها لي لأستفيد 




*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> غبي 
> عيب 
> جوش
> جوز 
> جمباز



 
الرجاء الرجوه إلى ملاحظات الوالد ابوطارق على الكلمات



*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> زقزقي



 
كلمه جديده لم أفهم لها معنى 

إنما تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *شظف*
> 
> 
> *شظف: الشَّظَفُ: يُبْس العيش وشِدَّتُه؛*






كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> يَبّتَز >> يـ س ـلبه قهراً ..



 
كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> بقة , نوع من الحشرات



 
كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> جَ ـزف >> أي آخ ـذ الـ ش ـئ ..



 
كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> بَقِجَة , صُرة من الثياب ونحوها






كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> تَبـ غِ ـيَّة >> أزهار من فـ ص ـيلة الباذنـ ج ـيات ، من أص ـل أرج ـنتيني ،
> 
> يـ ج ـمع زهرها ألواناً مـ خ ـتلفة ، وتزرع في الـ ح ـدائق للزينة ..



 
كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> بَنَّنَ ، الشاة ربطها ليسمنها






كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> تَـ خ ـتَخةُ >> اللكنة أي ثقل اللـ س ـان ..



كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> تَفيَّةُ ، الشئ أي زمانه





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> بيقّة >> نبته من فـ ص ـيلة القطنيات زهرها بنفـ س ـجي اللون ،
> 
> تُزرع وتقدم ع ـلفاً للـ ح ـيوانات في المناطق المـ ع ـتدلة ..



كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *قبز*
> 
> 
> *قبز: القِبْزُ القصير البخيل.*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> تنتفخ



كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

تَجنّيب ، الشئ أي تنحيته عنه

----------


## شوق المحبة

بَيذَق >> بيذق الـ ش ـطرنج ..

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> بَيذَق >> بيذق الـ ش ـطرنج ..



 
كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

تَبَضَّضَ حقه من فلان ، إستحصله قليلاً قليلاً

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> تَجنّيب ، الشئ أي تنحيته عنه






كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## شوق المحبة

جُ ـفَينَةَ >> ع ـند ج ـفينة الـ خ ـبر اليقين ،

قال إبن الـ سُ ـكيت : هو إس ـم خ ـمار ، ولا تقل ج ـهينة ..

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> تَبَضَّضَ حقه من فلان ، إستحصله قليلاً قليلاً





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> جُ ـفَينَةَ >> ع ـند ج ـفينة الـ خ ـبر اليقين ،
> 
> 
> 
> قال إبن الـ سُ ـكيت : هو إس ـم خ ـمار ، ولا تقل ج ـهينة ..





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

نَفنَفُ ، كل مهوى بين جبلين

----------


## شوق المحبة

جَ ـشِيشُ >> ماطـ ح ـن من البر وغ ـيره ..

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> نَفنَفُ ، كل مهوى بين جبلين





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بَجَّ فلان بالرمح ، طعنه

----------


## شوق المحبة

بَظِيظ >> الرج ـل س ـمن فهو بظيظ ..

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> جَ ـشِيشُ >> ماطـ ح ـن من البر وغ ـيره ..



كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> بَجَّ فلان بالرمح ، طعنه





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> بَظِيظ >> الرج ـل س ـمن فهو بظيظ ..




كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

جَظَّ ، الرجل الضخم

----------


## شوق المحبة

تَبييَّـ ضَ >> تبييـ ض الكتابة أو الأموال ..


والآنية أي تطلى بالقـ ص ـدير ..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كلمه جديده لم أفهم لها معنى  
> إنما تم ّ تقييمها  
> 
> 
> ...



 
زقزقي : هو الرواق أو الممر الضيق من الشوارع
[ بضم الزائين وسكون القافين ]
تحياتي

----------


## صفآء الروح

*قفزن*
*قفزن: القُفَزْنِيَةُ: المرأَة الزَّرِيَّة القصيرة.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*شذف* 

*اي قلة  الزاد والحرمان* 

*شذف الحياة*

----------


## شوق المحبة

تُفَّ >> أي وَس ـخ الظفِر ..

----------


## أموله

شفيق


شفق

----------


## خالدسلامة

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كلمتي هي " شنب "
  " شجن " 
" زفت "
_

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ققن*
*ققن: قِقِنْ قِقِنْ: حكاية صوت الضحك.*

----------


## شوق المحبة

تَثنية >> تثنية الأش ـتراع : الـ س ـفر الـ خ ـامس من أس ـفار موس ـى ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*قذي*
*قذي: القَذي: ما يقع في العين وما تَرمي به، وجمعه أَقذاء وقُذِيٌّ؛*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> جَظَّ ، الرجل الضخم




كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> تَبييَّـ ضَ >> تبييـ ض الكتابة أو الأموال ..
> ص ـدير ..




 

والآنية أي تطلى بالقـ 
كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> تَبييَّـ ضَ >> تبييـ ض الكتابة أو الأموال ..
> 
> 
> والآنية أي تطلى بالقـ ص ـدير ..



كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *قفزن*
> 
> 
> *قفزن: القُفَزْنِيَةُ: المرأَة الزَّرِيَّة القصيرة.*




كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *شذف* 
> 
> 
> *اي قلة الزاد والحرمان* 
> 
> 
> *شذف الحياة*




كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> تُفَّ >> أي وَس ـخ الظفِر ..



كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *ققن*
> 
> 
> *ققن: قِقِنْ قِقِنْ: حكاية صوت الضحك.*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> تَثنية >> تثنية الأش ـتراع : الـ س ـفر الـ خ ـامس من أس ـفار موس ـى ..



كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *قذي*
> 
> 
> *قذي: القَذي: ما يقع في العين وما تَرمي به، وجمعه أَقذاء وقُذِيٌّ؛*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
> 
> _كلمتي هي " شنب "_
> _" شجن "_ 
> _" زفت "_





وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جميعها *مكرر*







*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> شفيق
> 
> 
> شفق



 

 *مكررتان*







*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> زقزقي : هو الرواق أو الممر الضيق من الشوارع
> 
> [ بضم الزائين وسكون القافين ]
> تحياتي





 


اها ! نحن كمانه بالحجازية بنسميه "  ’زقاق " بضم

 الزاي وهو الممر الضيق بين البيوت او الشارع 

الضيق ... كيف فاتتني هادي  

مشكوره أختي أمنيات مجروحه على التوضيح ربي يسعدك
 



*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## شوق المحبة

تَـ جَ ـفجَفَ >> تـ ج ـفجف الطائر أي إنتفـ ش فوق البيـ ض ـة وألبـ س ـها ج ـناحيه ..

----------


## ابو طارق

يغضب 

من الغضب

----------


## صفآء الروح

*قشذ*
*قشذ: القِشْذَةُ هي الزبدة الرقيقة. وقد اقتشذنا سَمْناً أَي جمعناه.*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بَغبَغَ البساط : داسه ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

تَـ جَ ـذَّذَ >> أي تقطع ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*يُخْفِينَ*
*قال تعالى: (وَلا يَضْرِبْنَ بِأَرْجُلِهِنَّ لِيُعْلَمَ مَا يُخْفِينَ مِن زِينَتِهِنَّ وَتُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ)*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

خَبِيتُ القلب : منكسر

----------


## شوق المحبة

بَذَّ >> س ـاءت ح ـالته وَ رثت هيئته ، يُقال فلان بذ الهيئة ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*يُزْجِي*
*قال تعالى: (أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُزْجِي سَحَابًا ثُمَّ يُؤَلِّفُ بَيْنَهُ ثُمَّ يَجْعَلُهُ رُكَامًا فَتَرَى الْوَدْقَ يَخْرُجُ مِنْ خِلالِهِ)*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

خُبَّة : شريحة من اللحم

----------


## شوق المحبة

بَثبَثَ >> بثبث الـ غ ـبار أي هيـ ج ـه ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

تَجَفَّنَ الكرم : صار له أصل ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

نَيفَقُ >> نيفق الـ س ـراويل أي الموض ـع المتـ س ـع منها ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*يَخْشَ*
*قال تعالى: (وَمَن يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَخْشَ اللَّهَ وَيَتَّقْهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَائِزُونَ)*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> تَـ جَ ـفجَفَ >> تـ ج ـفجف الطائر أي إنتفـ ش فوق البيـ ض ـة وألبـ س ـها ج ـناحيه ..



كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> يغضب 
> 
> 
> 
> من الغضب





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *قشذ*
> 
> 
> *قشذ: القِشْذَةُ هي الزبدة الرقيقة. وقد اقتشذنا سَمْناً أَي جمعناه.*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> بَغبَغَ البساط : داسه ..





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> تَـ جَ ـذَّذَ >> أي تقطع ..



كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *يُخْفِينَ*
> 
> 
> *قال تعالى: (وَلا يَضْرِبْنَ بِأَرْجُلِهِنَّ لِيُعْلَمَ مَا يُخْفِينَ مِن زِينَتِهِنَّ وَتُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ)*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> خَبِيتُ القلب : منكسر





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> بَذَّ >> س ـاءت ح ـالته وَ رثت هيئته ، يُقال فلان بذ الهيئة ..



كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *يُزْجِي*
> 
> 
> *قال تعالى: (أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُزْجِي سَحَابًا ثُمَّ يُؤَلِّفُ بَيْنَهُ ثُمَّ يَجْعَلُهُ رُكَامًا فَتَرَى الْوَدْقَ يَخْرُجُ مِنْ خِلالِهِ)*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## أموله

يب يب << قطيفيه الكلمه اي سو كللللووووووووووش

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> خُبَّة : شريحة من اللحم





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> بَثبَثَ >> بثبث الـ غ ـبار أي هيـ ج ـه ..



كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> تَجَفَّنَ الكرم : صار له أصل ..





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> نَيفَقُ >> نيفق الـ س ـراويل أي الموض ـع المتـ س ـع منها ..



كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *يَخْشَ*
> 
> 
> *قال تعالى: (وَمَن يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَخْشَ اللَّهَ وَيَتَّقْهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَائِزُونَ)*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> يب يب << قطيفيه الكلمه اي سو كللللووووووووووش



 
كلمه جديده  :bigsmile:  تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## عشقي القران

ظبي

----------


## صفآء الروح

*غَضَبِي*
*قال تعالى: (كُلُوا مِن طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَلا تَطْغَوْا فِيهِ فَيَحِلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبِي وَمَن يَحْلِلْ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبِي فَقَدْ هَوَى)*

----------


## مضراوي

زبيب

----------


## مضراوي

شفق

----------


## صفآء الروح

*فجش*
*فجش: الفَجْشُ: الشَّدْخُ. فَجَشَه فَجْشاً: شدخه؛*

----------


## hope

*نقش*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






> ظبي



 
*مـــكـــرره*






*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> زبيب






*مـــكـــرره*






*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






> *نقش*



 
*مـــكـــرره*






*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> شفق






*مـــكـــرره*






*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نهـــ إحساس ـضة
					

 غَضَبِي


قال تعالى: (كُلُوا مِن طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَلا تَطْغَوْا فِيهِ فَيَحِلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبِي وَمَن يَحْلِلْ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبِي فَقَدْ هَوَى) 






كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة

هنا قائمة بالكلمات المكتوبة للآن





http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

جَفجَفَ الأبل : ساقها بشدة

----------


## شوق المحبة

ثَـ جِ ـيجُ >> الـ س ـيل الـ غ ـزير ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

جَبَخَ : تكبر

----------


## شوق المحبة

ثبّ >> ثب فلان أي ج ـلس متمكناً ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

تَجَيَّشَ القوم : تجمعوا

----------


## شوق المحبة

بـ ش ـتَختَةَ >> الـ ص ـندوق الـ ص ـغير ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*ضنية* 

*مدينة وقضاء  الضنية في  شمال لبنان*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ضبز*
*ضبز: الضَّبْز: شدّة اللحظ يعني نظراً في جانب.*

----------


## hope

*زيزي ـ ـ ،،أسم*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ضبث*
*ضبث: ضَبَثْتُ بالشيء ضَبْثاً، واضْطَبَثْتُ به إِذا قَبَضْتَ عليه بكفك.*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *فجش*
> 
> 
> *فجش: الفَجْشُ: الشَّدْخُ. فَجَشَه فَجْشاً: شدخه؛*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> جَفجَفَ الأبل : ساقها بشدة





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> ثَـ جِ ـيجُ >> الـ س ـيل الـ غ ـزير ..



كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> جَبَخَ : تكبر





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> ثبّ >> ثب فلان أي ج ـلس متمكناً ..





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> تَجَيَّشَ القوم : تجمعوا



 
كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> بـ ش ـتَختَةَ >> الـ ص ـندوق الـ ص ـغير ..



 
*فكرتيني بحكايات ستو   >>> ستو بنقولها للجده أو الست الكبيرة في السن*

*ُبشتَختَة  فعلا ً هي الصندوق الصغير والله شيء جبتيللنا كلمة من التراث القديم بيستخدموها العجايز عندنا*


وهادي كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *ضنية* 
> 
> 
> 
> *مدينة وقضاء الضنية في شمال لبنان*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *ضبز*
> 
> 
> *ضبز: الضَّبْز: شدّة اللحظ يعني نظراً في جانب.*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> *زيزي ـ ـ ،،أسم*



 
*ُمـــكـــرّره*






*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *ضبث*
> 
> 
> *ضبث: ضَبَثْتُ بالشيء ضَبْثاً، واضْطَبَثْتُ به إِذا قَبَضْتَ عليه بكفك.*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ضفز*
*ضفز: الضَّفَزُ والضَّفِيزة: شعير يُجَشُّ ثم يُبَلُّ وتُعْلَفُه الإِبلُ،*

----------


## Princess

شيخ

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*نشب* : يعني تعلق 

اِستَغنِ أَو مُت وَلا يَغرُركَ ذو *نَشَبٍ* مِن اِبنِ عَمٍّ وَلا عَمٍّ وَلا خالِ

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بيغ*
*بيغ: بيغ تَبَيَّغَ به الدمُ: هاجَ به، وذلك حين تَظْهَرُ حُمْرَتُه في البَدَن، وهو في الشفة خاصّة البَيْغُ.*

----------


## أموله

ضن

----------


## ابو طارق

*نبتز*

*ابتزاز*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*غنظ*
*غنظ: الغَنْظُ والغِناظُ: الجَهْد والكَرْب الشَّديد والمَشَقَّة. غَنَظَه الأَمر يَغْنِظُه غَنْظاً، فهو مَغْنُوظ.*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *ضفز*
> 
> 
> *ضفز: الضَّفَزُ والضَّفِيزة: شعير يُجَشُّ ثم يُبَلُّ وتُعْلَفُه الإِبلُ،*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> شيخ






*مـــكـــرره*





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *نشب* : يعني تعلق
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اِستَغنِ أَو مُت وَلا يَغرُركَ ذو *نَشَبٍ* مِن اِبنِ عَمٍّ وَلا عَمٍّ وَلا خالِ





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *بيغ*
> 
> 
> *بيغ: بيغ تَبَيَّغَ به الدمُ: هاجَ به، وذلك حين تَظْهَرُ حُمْرَتُه في البَدَن، وهو في الشفة خاصّة البَيْغُ.*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





> ضن



كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> *نبتز*
> 
> 
> *ابتزاز*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *غنظ*
> 
> 
> *غنظ: الغَنْظُ والغِناظُ: الجَهْد والكَرْب الشَّديد والمَشَقَّة. غَنَظَه الأَمر يَغْنِظُه غَنْظاً، فهو مَغْنُوظ.*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

ينثني

ويـنثني عن حياض الموت نحو خباً
عـلى بـنات رسـول الله مـزرور

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

تَجَبَّنَ اللبن : صار جبناً

----------


## شوق المحبة

جَ ـنَّنَ >> أي ص ـيره مـ ج ـنوناً ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

جَخَّ : إضطجع وإسترخى ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

تَبَنَنَّ >> تبنن في الأمر أي تثبت فيه أو تأنى فيه ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

جَذَبَتِ الناقة : قلَ لبنها

----------


## شوق المحبة

تَـ خَّ >> أي ظهرت فيه الـ ح ـموضة ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*فخز*
*فخز: الفَخْزُ والتَّفَخُّزُ: التعظم، فَخَزَ فَخْزاً وتَفخَّزَ: فَخَرَ، وقيل: تكبر وتعظم.*

----------


## علوكه

_والله تعبت_ 
_بس لقيت_ 
_(شفيقة)_

----------


## صفآء الروح

*فشج*
*فشج: فَشَجَتِ الناقةُ وتَفَشَّجَتْ وانْفَشَجَتْ: تَفاجَّتْ وتَفَرْشَحَتْ لِتُحْلَبَ أَو تَبُولَ؛*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> ينثني
> 
> 
> ويـنثني عن حياض الموت نحو خباً
> عـلى بـنات رسـول الله مـزرور





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> تَجَبَّنَ اللبن : صار جبناً





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> جَ ـنَّنَ >> أي ص ـيره مـ ج ـنوناً ..



كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> جَخَّ : إضطجع وإسترخى ..





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> تَبَنَنَّ >> تبنن في الأمر أي تثبت فيه أو تأنى فيه ..



كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> جَذَبَتِ الناقة : قلَ لبنها





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> تَـ خَّ >> أي ظهرت فيه الـ ح ـموضة ..





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *فخز*
> 
> 
> *فخز: الفَخْزُ والتَّفَخُّزُ: التعظم، فَخَزَ فَخْزاً وتَفخَّزَ: فَخَرَ، وقيل: تكبر وتعظم.*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> _والله تعبت_ 
> 
> _بس لقيت_ 
> _(شفيقة)_





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *فشج*
> 
> 
> *فشج: فَشَجَتِ الناقةُ وتَفَشَّجَتْ وانْفَشَجَتْ: تَفاجَّتْ وتَفَرْشَحَتْ لِتُحْلَبَ أَو تَبُولَ؛*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 
هؤلاء هم أصحاب المشاركات الأكثر للآن

حسب التريب من الأكثر 




*هنا قائمة بالكلمات المنقوطة الأحرف المكتوبة للآن*

*على الرابط الآتي* 



*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

زخزخة

----------


## علوكه

_نفقة_

----------


## صفآء الروح

*يَغِيظُ*
*قال تعالى: (مَن كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَن لَّن يَنصُرَهُ اللَّهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ فَلْيَمْدُدْ بِسَبَبٍ إِلَى السَّمَاء ثُمَّ لِيَقْطَعْ فَلْيَنظُرْ هَلْ يُذْهِبَنَّ كَيْدُهُ مَا يَغِيظُ)*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> زخزخة





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> _نفقة_





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *يَغِيظُ*
> 
> 
> *قال تعالى: (مَن كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَن لَّن يَنصُرَهُ اللَّهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ فَلْيَمْدُدْ بِسَبَبٍ إِلَى السَّمَاء ثُمَّ لِيَقْطَعْ فَلْيَنظُرْ هَلْ يُذْهِبَنَّ كَيْدُهُ مَا يَغِيظُ)*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ضنن: من الإِمساك والبُخْل

----------


## صفآء الروح

*نَبْتَغِي*
*قال تعالى: (وَإِذَا سَمِعُوا اللَّغْوَ أَعْرَضُوا عَنْهُ وَقَالُوا لَنَا أَعْمَالُنَا وَلَكُمْ أَعْمَالُكُمْ سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ لا نَبْتَغِي الْجَاهِلِينَ)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ينزف* 


*ينزف الجرح*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

نَضٌجَت

----------


## شوق المحبة

يُـ غ ـنِ >>

قوله تـ ع ـالى { وَإِن يَتَفَرَّقَا يُغنِ اللَّهُ كُلّاً مِّن سَعَتِهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ وَسِعًا حَكِيماً } ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*تبشبش*
*تبشبش : فرحة المحب بعودة حبيبه .
*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

غنب:: الغُنَبُ داراتُ أَوساطِ الأَشْداقِ؛

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> ضنن: من الإِمساك والبُخْل





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *نَبْتَغِي*
> 
> 
> *قال تعالى: (وَإِذَا سَمِعُوا اللَّغْوَ أَعْرَضُوا عَنْهُ وَقَالُوا لَنَا أَعْمَالُنَا وَلَكُمْ أَعْمَالُكُمْ سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ لا نَبْتَغِي الْجَاهِلِينَ)*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *ينزف* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ينزف الجرح*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> نَضٌجَت





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> يُـ غ ـنِ >>
> 
> قوله تـ ع ـالى { وَإِن يَتَفَرَّقَا يُغنِ اللَّهُ كُلّاً مِّن سَعَتِهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ وَسِعًا حَكِيماً } ..



كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *تبشبش*
> 
> *تبشبش : فرحة المحب بعودة حبيبه .*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> غنب:: الغُنَبُ داراتُ أَوساطِ الأَشْداقِ؛





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

يفث: يافثُ: مِن أَبناء نوح عليه السلام

----------


## صفآء الروح

*غبض*
*غبض: التَّغْبِيضُ أَن يريد الإِنسان البكاء فلا تُجِيبُه العين،*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يشن* 


*اي يهجم او يقتحم*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

جزب: الجِزْبُ: النَّصيبُ من المال،

----------


## صفآء الروح

*غشب*
*غشب: الغَشْبُ: لغة في الغَشْم؛*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

خزب: الخَزَبُ: تَهَيُّجٌ في الجلد،

----------


## صفآء الروح

*غنث*
*غنث: غَنِثَ غَنَثاً: شَرِبَ، ثم تَنَفَّس؛*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ثقفت ... وجدتــ

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> يفث: يافثُ: مِن أَبناء نوح عليه السلام





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *غبض*
> 
> 
> *غبض: التَّغْبِيضُ أَن يريد الإِنسان البكاء فلا تُجِيبُه العين،*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *يشن* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *اي يهجم او يقتحم*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> جزب: الجِزْبُ: النَّصيبُ من المال،





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *غشب*
> 
> 
> *غشب: الغَشْبُ: لغة في الغَشْم؛*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> خزب: الخَزَبُ: تَهَيُّجٌ في الجلد،





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *غنث*
> 
> 
> *غنث: غَنِثَ غَنَثاً: شَرِبَ، ثم تَنَفَّس؛*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> ثقفت ... وجدتــ





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

يجز ... يقطع

----------


## صفآء الروح

*غنتج*
*غنتج:  الغَنْتَجُ الثقيل الأَحمق.*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

تشتق

----------


## صفآء الروح

*خبن*
*خبن:  الخبنة هي ما تحمله في حضنك.*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

قبة

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> يجز ... يقطع





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *غنتج*
> 
> 
> *غنتج: الغَنْتَجُ الثقيل الأَحمق.*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 
بقية الكلمات الجديده سيتم ّ تقييمها

لاحقا ً إن شاء الله 

لا أتمكن الآن بسبب نفاد تقييماتي

إنما لي عودة لاحقا ً

يعطيكم الله العافيه

دمتم بخير 




وهذا رابط بالكلمات المنقوطة الأحرف المكتوبة للآن





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> تشتق





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *خبن*
> 
> 
> *خبن: الخبنة هي ما تحمله في حضنك.*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> قبة






_مـــكـــرّره_






*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ذين:: العيب

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> ذين:: العيب





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شزب: الشَّازِبُ: الضامِرُ اليابِسُ من الناس

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> شزب: الشَّازِبُ: الضامِرُ اليابِسُ من الناس





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تخت: التَّخْتُ: وعاء تُصانُ فيه الثيابُ، فارسي، وقد تكلمت به العرب.

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> تخت: التَّخْتُ: وعاء تُصانُ فيه الثيابُ، فارسي، وقد تكلمت به العرب.





كلمه جديده و صحيحه *لم  يتم ّ تقييم**ها بعد* 




لكن تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة

التقييم لاحقا ً إن شاء الله





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تخين* 

*اي  غليظ  وسميك*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

خزج: رجل خَزجٌ: ضخم.

----------


## صفآء الروح

*خشيب*
*خشيب: فنّ الخَشِيب، فن نحت على القوالب الخشبية.*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

جيز: الجِيزَةُ: الناحية والجانب،

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بني قتيب*
*اسم قبيلة*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> تخت: التَّخْتُ: وعاء تُصانُ فيه الثيابُ، فارسي، وقد تكلمت به العرب.





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *تخين* 
> 
> 
> 
> *اي غليظ وسميك*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> خزج: رجل خَزجٌ: ضخم.





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *خشيب*
> 
> 
> *خشيب: فنّ الخَشِيب، فن نحت على القوالب الخشبية.*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> جيز: الجِيزَةُ: الناحية والجانب،





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> *بني قتيب*
> 
> 
> *اسم قبيلة*



كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

خزبز: الخِزْبازُ: لغة في الخازِبازِ؛

----------


## أموله

نقنق


قرية نقنق مركز و مدينه دار السلام

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شقب:: مَهْواةُ ما بينَ كلِّ جَبَلَينِ؛

----------


## أموله

نجيب

اسم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

زقب:  أَي أدخل

----------


## hope

*نقب : منطقه صحرآويه في جنوب فلسطين ـ ـ ،،*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تَيِّزْ: التَّيَّاز: الرجل المُلَزَّزُ المفاصل الذي يَتَتَيَّزُ في
مِشْيَتِه لأَنه يَتَقَلَّعُ من الأَرض تَقَلُّعاً؛

----------


## ابو طارق

*يتجنب* 

*اي يتقي او يبتعد*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

جنبق:: نعت مكروه

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> خزبز: الخِزْبازُ: لغة في الخازِبازِ؛





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> نقنق
> 
> 
> قرية نقنق مركز و مدينه دار السلام



كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> شقب:: مَهْواةُ ما بينَ كلِّ جَبَلَينِ؛





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> زقب: أَي أدخل





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> نجيب
> 
> اسم



_ُمـــكـــررّه_






*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> *نقب : منطقه صحرآويه في جنوب فلسطين ـ ـ ،،*



_ُمـــكـــررّه_






*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *يتجنب* 
> 
> 
> 
> *اي يتقي او يبتعد*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*يشيخ*
*لو أنّ البحر يشيخ    لاختار بيروت ذاكرة له.*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *يشيخ*
> 
> 
> *لو أنّ البحر يشيخ لاختار بيروت ذاكرة له.*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> جنبق:: نعت مكروه





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ذبيب*
*صوت النملة يسمى ذبيب*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بزن: الأَبْزَنُ: شيءٌ يُتَّخَذ من الصُّفْر للماء وله جَوْف،

----------


## ابو طارق

تضيف 

اي  تزيد اكثر

----------


## صفآء الروح

*تشيب*
*تشيب المرأة*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

جزن:: وهو الخشب
الغلاظ؛

----------


## صفآء الروح

*جُبْجُب*
*جُبْجُب : بِجِيمَيْنِ مضمومتَين، وباءَيْن: اسم ماء بِيَثْرِب،*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شغزن:يقال شَغْزَبَ الرجلَ وشَغْزَنه بمعنى
واحد

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *ذبيب*
> 
> 
> *صوت النملة يسمى ذبيب*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> بزن: الأَبْزَنُ: شيءٌ يُتَّخَذ من الصُّفْر للماء وله جَوْف،





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> تضيف 
> 
> 
> 
> اي تزيد اكثر





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *تشيب*
> 
> 
> *تشيب المرأة*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> جزن:: وهو الخشب
> 
> الغلاظ؛





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *جُبْجُب*
> 
> 
> *جُبْجُب : بِجِيمَيْنِ مضمومتَين، وباءَيْن: اسم ماء بِيَثْرِب،*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جيزة*
*{مدينة في مصر ..*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> شغزن:يقال شَغْزَبَ الرجلَ وشَغْزَنه بمعنى
> 
> 
> واحد





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *جيزة*
> 
> 
> *{مدينة في مصر ..*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قفشة ...*
*{ملعقة ...*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ينظف* 

*يزيل  الاوساخ او البقايا*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*تَبَيَّنَتِ*
*قال تعالى: (فَلَمَّا قَضَيْنَا عَلَيْهِ الْمَوْتَ مَا دَلَّهُمْ عَلَى مَوْتِهِ إِلاَّ دَابَّةُ الأَرْضِ تَأْكُلُ مِنسَأَتَهُ فَلَمَّا خَرَّ تَبَيَّنَتِ الْجِنُّ أَن لَّوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ الْغَيْبَ مَا لَبِثُوا فِي الْعَذَابِ الْمُهِينِ)*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> *قفشة ...*
> *{ملعقة ...*



كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *ينظف* 
> 
> 
> 
> *يزيل الاوساخ او البقايا*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *تَبَيَّنَتِ*
> 
> 
> *قال تعالى: (فَلَمَّا قَضَيْنَا عَلَيْهِ الْمَوْتَ مَا دَلَّهُمْ عَلَى مَوْتِهِ إِلاَّ دَابَّةُ الأَرْضِ تَأْكُلُ مِنسَأَتَهُ فَلَمَّا خَرَّ تَبَيَّنَتِ الْجِنُّ أَن لَّوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ الْغَيْبَ مَا لَبِثُوا فِي الْعَذَابِ الْمُهِينِ)*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شفن:شَفَنَه: نظر إليه بمُؤْخِرِ عينيه بِغْضَةً أَو تعجباً،

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> شفن:شَفَنَه: نظر إليه بمُؤْخِرِ عينيه بِغْضَةً أَو تعجباً،





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شنن: الشَّنُّ والشَّنَّةُ: الخَلَقُ من كل آنية صُنِعَتْ من جلد،
: قِرْبةٌ

----------


## ابو طارق

*ننتخب* 

*اي  نختار او نقترع*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*يَزِغْ*
*قال تعالى: (**وَلِسُلَيْمَانَ الرِّيحَ غُدُوُّهَا شَهْرٌ وَرَوَاحُهَا شَهْرٌ وَأَسَلْنَا لَهُ عَيْنَ الْقِطْرِ وَمِنَ الْجِنِّ مَن يَعْمَلُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِ وَمَن يَزِغْ مِنْهُمْ عَنْ أَمْرِنَا نُذِقْهُ مِنْ عَذَابِ السَّعِيرِ)*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شَقِين: قليل.

----------


## اسيرة شوق

نفي .. مضارعه ينفي

----------


## hope

*يَغُضُّ  (قُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ )*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شقن: الشَّقْنُ الوَتْحُ من كل شيء

----------


## hope

*يبغض*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

يثقب :  يخرق أو يفتح

----------


## hope

*نبغت : ظهرت*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

يبث : ينقل

----------


## صفآء الروح

*تُغْنِ*
*قال تعالى: (أَأَتَّخِذُ مِن دُونِهِ آلِهَةً إِن يُرِدْنِ الرَّحْمَن بِضُرٍّ لاَّ تُغْنِ عَنِّي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئًا وَلاَ يُنقِذُونِ)*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

شقف .. :]

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*بثث: بَثَّ الشيءَ والخَبَرَ*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

شقيقتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قـــــــــــش ...*
*بمعنى حصير ..*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*بيث: باثَ الترابَ بَيْثاً، واسْتَباثَه: استخرجه.*

----------


## hope

*شظيّة*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بزج :المفاخرة

----------


## صفآء الروح

*تزييت*
*يقال تزييت المحرك او تزييت الشعر*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*تَبْيِيْتُ العَدُوِّ: هو أَن يُقْصَدَ في الليل مِن غير أَن يَعْلم،
فَيُؤْخَذَ بَغْتَةً*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> شنن: الشَّنُّ والشَّنَّةُ: الخَلَقُ من كل آنية صُنِعَتْ من جلد،
> 
> : قِرْبةٌ





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *ننتخب* 
> 
> 
> 
> *اي نختار او نقترع*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *يَزِغْ*
> 
> 
> *قال تعالى: (**وَلِسُلَيْمَانَ الرِّيحَ غُدُوُّهَا شَهْرٌ وَرَوَاحُهَا شَهْرٌ وَأَسَلْنَا لَهُ عَيْنَ الْقِطْرِ وَمِنَ الْجِنِّ مَن يَعْمَلُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِ وَمَن يَزِغْ مِنْهُمْ عَنْ أَمْرِنَا نُذِقْهُ مِنْ عَذَابِ السَّعِيرِ)*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> شَقِين: قليل.





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> نفي .. مضارعه ينفي



  
*مـــكــــرره*

تمّ التقييم تشجيعيـّـا ً أسورة






*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> *يَغُضُّ (قُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ )*



 
كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> شقن: الشَّقْنُ الوَتْحُ من كل شيء





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> *يبغض*



 
كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> يثقب : يخرق أو يفتح





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> *نبغت : ظهرت*



 
كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> يبث : ينقل





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *تُغْنِ*
> 
> 
> *قال تعالى: (أَأَتَّخِذُ مِن دُونِهِ آلِهَةً إِن يُرِدْنِ الرَّحْمَن بِضُرٍّ لاَّ تُغْنِ عَنِّي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئًا وَلاَ يُنقِذُونِ)*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> شقف .. :]



 

*مـــكــــرره* 






*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *بثث: بَثَّ الشيءَ والخَبَرَ*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> شقيقتي



 
*مـــكــــرره*





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






> *قـــــــــــش ...*
> *بمعنى حصير ..*




*مـــكــــرره*



*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*تنتيف*
*تنتيف الشعر او تنتيف الريش ..*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  



لي عودة مع بقية الكلمات 
تبقى لي بعض الكلمات ( خمس كلمات إحداهن _مكرره_ ) 
نفدت تقييماتي  
بالغد ّ إن شاء الله 







*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *تنتيف*
> 
> 
> *تنتيف الشعر او تنتيف الريش ..*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> *بيث: باثَ الترابَ بَيْثاً، واسْتَباثَه: استخرجه.*






كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> *تزييت*
> 
> 
> *يقال تزييت المحرك او تزييت الشعر*






كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> بزج :المفاخرة






كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






> *شظيّة*







*مـــكــــرره* 




*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *تَبْيِيْتُ العَدُوِّ: هو أَن يُقْصَدَ في الليل مِن غير أَن يَعْلم،*
> 
> *فَيُؤْخَذَ بَغْتَةً*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه _لم يتم ّ تقييم__ها بعد_ 




_و لم تتم ّ إضافتها للقائمة بعد_





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*البَجُّ: الطعنُ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ثقيف <<اسم لقبيلة ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ينقب* 
*ينقب اي يبحث*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يضيف* 

*اي يزيد*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*تبتز*
*تبتز اي تستغل او تهدد..*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

البغيث : الطعام المخلوط

----------


## اسيرة شوق

.. مرااحب .. 

: كـلمتي : 
 
يثبت أي : مضارع لكلمـة ثبت

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*بينيث:: البَيْنِيثُ ضَرْبٌ من سمك
البحر؛*

----------


## hope

*نزيف*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعطيش الف عافيه انونه على المشاركه
زمان اني على هالمسابقه 
كلمتي اليوم 

يفضخ 
يفضخ العدو رأس المظلوم اي يقسمه نصفين

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*بقث: بَقَثَ أَمرَه وحديثَه،*

----------


## hope

*النتق { وَإِذ نَتَقْنَا ٱلْجَبَلَ فَوْقَهُمْ }*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بخخ : كلمة فخر

----------


## hope

*نغق الغرآب : صآح الغراب*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بثَّثت : شددة للمبالغة : أي نشرة

----------


## hope

*يزقزق : يغرد أو يتكلم*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بذذ: ساءت حالتك

----------


## ابو طارق

*ينشق*  
*اي ينفصل*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*بذق: الباذِقُ والباذَقُ: الخمر الأَحمر*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*تفيق*
*تفيق اي تستيقظ*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*بنق:وبَنَّق كلامَه: جمعَه وسوّاه،*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*يَزْنِينَ*
*قال تعالى: (يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِذَا جَاءَكَ الْمُؤْمِنَاتُ يُبَايِعْنَكَ عَلَى أَن لّا يُشْرِكْنَ بِاللَّهِ شَيْئًا وَلا يَسْرِقْنَ وَلا يَزْنِينَ وَلا يَقْتُلْنَ أَوْلادَهُنَّ)*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*بذبن: باذَبِينُ: رسولٌ كان للحجاج؛*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *تَبْيِيْتُ العَدُوِّ: هو أَن يُقْصَدَ في الليل مِن غير أَن يَعْلم،*
> 
> *فَيُؤْخَذَ بَغْتَةً*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






> ثقيف <<اسم لقبيلة ..



 
*مـــكـــرره*






رابط للمشاركة التي وضعت بها جميع الكلمات التي تمت كتابتها للآن 

*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *ينقب* 
> 
> 
> *ينقب اي يبحث*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة




*رابط للمشاركة التي وضعت بها جميع الكلمات التي تمت كتابتها للآن 

http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *يضيف* 
> 
> 
> 
> *اي يزيد*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*رابط للمشاركة التي وضعت بها جميع الكلمات التي تمت كتابتها للآن* 

*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *تبتز*
> 
> 
> *تبتز اي تستغل او تهدد..*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*رابط للمشاركة التي وضعت بها جميع الكلمات التي تمت كتابتها للآن* 

*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 
سأعاود التصحيح لاحقا ً

فلا يمكنني الآن إعطاء تقييمات






*رابط للمشاركة التي وضعت بها جميع الكلمات التي تمت كتابتها للآن* 

*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> البغيث : الطعام المخلوط





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*رابط للمشاركة التي وضعت بها جميع الكلمات التي تمت كتابتها للآن* 

*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> .. مرااحب .. 
> 
> 
> 
> : كـلمتي :
> 
> 
> 
> يثبت أي : مضارع لكلمـة ثبت





*مـــكـــرره*






رابط للمشاركة التي وضعت بها جميع الكلمات التي تمت كتابتها للآن 

*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 







> *نزيف*



 
*مـــكـــرره*






رابط للمشاركة التي وضعت بها جميع الكلمات التي تمت كتابتها للآن 

*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






> الله يعطيش الف عافيه انونه على المشاركه
> زمان اني على هالمسابقه 
> كلمتي اليوم 
> 
> يفضخ 
> يفضخ العدو رأس المظلوم اي يقسمه نصفين



*مـــكـــرره*

*تم التقييم تشجيعيا ً معلمه*






رابط للمشاركة التي وضعت بها جميع الكلمات التي تمت كتابتها للآن 

*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





> *بقث: بَقَثَ أَمرَه وحديثَه،*





*مـــكـــرره*






رابط للمشاركة التي وضعت بها جميع الكلمات التي تمت كتابتها للآن 

*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> *النتق { وَإِذ نَتَقْنَا ٱلْجَبَلَ فَوْقَهُمْ }*



 
كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> بخخ : كلمة فخر





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> *نغق الغرآب : صآح الغراب*



 
كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> *يزقزق : يغرد أو يتكلم*



 
كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> بذذ: ساءت حالتك





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *ينشق* 
> 
> 
> 
> *اي ينفصل*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *بذق: الباذِقُ والباذَقُ: الخمر الأَحمر*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *تفيق*
> 
> 
> *تفيق اي تستيقظ*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *يَزْنِينَ*
> 
> 
> *قال تعالى: (يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِذَا جَاءَكَ الْمُؤْمِنَاتُ يُبَايِعْنَكَ عَلَى أَن لّا يُشْرِكْنَ بِاللَّهِ شَيْئًا وَلا يَسْرِقْنَ وَلا يَزْنِينَ وَلا يَقْتُلْنَ أَوْلادَهُنَّ)*



 
كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها  



و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة 




*رابط للمشاركة التي وضعت بها جميع الكلمات التي تمت كتابتها للآن* 

*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *بذبن: باذَبِينُ: رسولٌ كان للحجاج؛*





كلمه جديده و صحيحه تم ّ تقييمها 




و تمت ّ إضافتها للقائمة





*رابط للمشاركة التي وضعت بها جميع الكلمات التي تمت كتابتها للآن* 

*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

شقشقة ,, يعني شقشقة العصافير ....
اذا مكررة نقول ..
نبي ,,,

يعطيكِ العافيه انون 
دمتي بخير

----------


## 7mammah

> شقشقة ,, يعني شقشقة العصافير ....
> اذا مكررة نقول ..
> نبي ,,,
> 
> يعطيكِ العافيه انون 
> دمتي بخير



 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  

* مراحب شذاوي*

*كلا الكلمتين*  
*مـــكـــرره*

*لتعرفي بسهوله المكرر راجعي الرابط بالأسفل*

*يعطيك ِ العافيه* 





رابط للمشاركة التي وضعت بها جميع الكلمات التي تمت كتابتها للآن  
*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*بُغَيْبِغُ : التَّيْسُ من الظِّباء إِذا كان
سَمِيناً.*

----------


## أموله

جنين  ~

----------


## ابو طارق

*نقفز* 

*اي القفز*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نجفية ..بمعنى ثريا*
 :embarrest: * اتمنى مو مكررة ,,*
*اواسم زيزي ..*
*دمتي موفقه انون ..*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

يشتق :: من مصدر إشتقاق

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

قبيت

----------


## إبتسام السهم

يفتن :: من مصدر فاتن

----------


## صفآء الروح

*تنقش*
*تنقش على الحجر*

----------


## الفارسه الحسناء

نخج

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ضجت* 
*ضجت اي صرخت او نادت بأعلى صوتها*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

يشيخ : يكبر

----------


## وردة حلاوية

ضب .بنين

----------


## إبتسام السهم

{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيراً مِّنَ الظَّنِّ إِنَّ بَعْضَ الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ وَلَا تَجَسَّسُوا وَلَا يَغْتَب بَّعْضُكُم بَعْضاً أَيُحِبُّ أَحَدُكُمْ أَن يَأْكُلَ لَحْمَ أَخِيهِ مَيْتاً فَكَرِهْتُمُوهُ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَوَّابٌ رَّحِيمٌ }الحجرات12

----------


## صفآء الروح

*تثني*
*تثني اي تطوي*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

يجتث : يخرج

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

نبـــــض

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تجتث :: تستخرج

----------


## ابو طارق

*يتجنب* 

*اي  يبتعد ولا يقترب* 

{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالأَنصَابُ وَالأَزْلاَمُ رِجْسٌ مِّنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ }

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تشفي ...

----------


## صفآء الروح

*تَغِيضُ*
*قال تعالى: (اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَحْمِلُ كُلُّ أُنثَى وَمَا تَغِيضُ الأَرْحَامُ وَمَا تَزْدَادُ وَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ عِندَهُ بِمِقْدَارٍ)*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تَتَقْتَقَ من الجبل وفي الجبل: انْحدر؛

----------


## قطعة سكر

غين: حرف(غ)

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تخخ: التَّخُّ: العجين الحامض؛

----------


## ابو طارق

*خبيزة* 

*عشبة مشهورة في بلاد الشام*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*ثخخ: ثَخَّ الطينُ والعجينُ إِذا كثر ماؤهما*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*تخن*
*التخن هو المرض اللي بيحصل فيها تكدس للدهن في الجسم بالحد اللي يضر الصحه .*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*ثبش: ثُبَاش: اسم رجل*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

شنٍ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*تفف: التُّفُّ: وسَخُ الأَظْفارِ،*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*تنقض*
*تنقض : اي تهجم الفريسة على صيدها .*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*ثنت:  ثَنِتَ اللحمُ: تغَيَّرَ وأَنْتَنَ،*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تنجز آي تعمل

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*ثجج: الثَّجُّ: الصَّبُّ الكثيرُ، وخص بعضهم به صَبَّ الماء الكثير؛*

----------


## عوامي مغترب

جمل : حيوان صحراوي :huh:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*ثتت:الثَّتُّ: الشَّقُّ في الصَّخْرة؛*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


امممم 
*تخبز*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*تنن: التِّنُّ، بالكسر: التِّرْبُ والحَتْنُ،*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*يخزن*
*اي يحفظ او يخبئ*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*ثيخ: ثاخَتْ رجلُه تَثِيخ مثل ساخت،*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

خش

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*ثغغ:**والثَّغْثَغة: الكلام الذي لا نِظامَ له.*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ثقة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

زِق : قربة من جلد

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


*مرحبا*

*تم ّ التقييم لكثير من الكلمات الجديده*

*و ماشاء الله عليكم*

*كلمات كتيره*

*قيمت الكثير منها*

*وبأقرب وقت أقيـّـم الباقي*

*تقبلوا إعتذاري على التأخير* 

*وقد يتأخر التقييم*

*لكنه سيتم ّ حتما ً*

*أسألكم الدعاء*

*ملاحظة : لم أقم بعد بإضافة الكلمات للقائمة* 
رابط للمشاركة التي وضعت بها جميع الكلمات التي تمت كتابتها للآن  
*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=78447&page=8#108*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ينخز . خخخ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

يبقي :: يترك

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يشب <بالعاميه

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تجتز :: تقتلع

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

زينب

----------


## اسيرة شوق

تقفـ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تغيب :: لم يحضر

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بشغف

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تغشــــ

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

شغفت

----------


## إبتسام السهم

فِ :: إملأ

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

تخبي

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

انين
اشتقت اليكِ والى مسابقاتكِ كثيرا
جئت متأخرة جدا ولا اعرف كل الكلمات التي ذكرت
لكن اعذريني ان كانت مكررة فسأشارك باول كلمة خطرت لي

نقي

تحياتي لكِ

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمتي هي فنيق*

*الفنيق: الفحل من الإبل*


*في قول الإمام علي عليه السلام* 

*وهدر فنيقُ الباطل بعد كُظومٍ  وتواخى النَّاسُ على الفُجُورِ*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمتي هي تزبن* 
* تزبن أي : تضرب برجلها من يقترب منها*


*قول الإمام علي عليه السلام* 

*«... وايمُ اللّه لتجِدُنَّ بني اُميَّةَ لَكُم اربَابَ سوءٍ بَعدِي، كالنَّاب الضَّروس تعذِمُ بفيهَا ، وتخبطُ بيدِها، وَتزِبنُ بِرجلهَا وتمنع درَّها»*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* كلمتي هي : يبت* 
*يبت المدر: ما بُني بالحجارة، وبيت الوبر: الخيمة*


*في قول الإمام علي عليه السلام :*
*«واللّه لا يزالُون حتَّى لا يدعُوا لِله مُحرَّماً إلا استَحلّوهُ، ولا عقداً إلا حلُّوهُ، وحتَّى لا يبقى بيتُ مدرٍ ولا وبرٍ )*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمتي هي ضغث*
*الضّغث من الحشيش القبضة منه.*

*في قول الإمام علي عليه السلام :*
*ولو أنَّ الحقَّ خلصَ مِن لبسِ الباطِلِ انقطعت عنهُ ألسُنُ المُعاندين  ولكِن يُؤخذُ مِن هذا ضِغث وَمِنْ هذا ضِغْث فيُمزجانِ فهُنالك يَستَولي الشَّيطانُ على أوليائهِ*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمتي هي :  التفّت*

* التفّت... انضمّت إليهم واختلطت بهم* 
*في قول الإمام علي عليه السلام :*
*«يَا إخوَتاهُ! إنِّي لستُ أجهلُ ما تعلمُونَ، ولكِن كيف لي بِقُوةٍ والقومُ المُجلبُون على حدِّ شوكتِهِم2 يملِكُوننا ولا نملِكُهُم! وها هُم هؤُلاء قد ثارت معهُم عبدانُكُم، والتفَّت إليهم أعرابُكُم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمتي هي : النّغب*

* النّغب: جمع نغبة: وهي الجرعة*

*في قول الإمام علي عليه السلام :*

*«قاتلكُمُ اللّهُ! لقد ملأتُم قلبي قيحاً، وشحنتُم صدري غيظاً، وجرعتُمُوني نُغب التَّهمامِ أنفاساً7 وأفسدتُم عليّ رأيي بالعصيانِ والخذلانِ )*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمتين هما  شُنّت , نشبت* 
*شُنّت الغارات: فرقت، أي نشبت الحروب الصّغيرة في أماكن متعدّدة (حرب العصابات).* 
*في قول الإمام علي عليه السلام :*
*«ألا وإنّي قد دعوتُكم إلى قتالِ هؤلاءِ القوم ليلاً ونهاراً، وسِرّاً وإعلاناً، وقلتُ لكُم: اغزُوهُم قبل أن يغزوكُم، فو اللّه ما غُزي قوم قطُّ في عُقرِ دارهِم1 إلا ذلُّوا، فتواكلتُم وتخاذلتُم2،حتّى شُنَّت1 عليكُمُ الغاراتُ، ومُلِكت عليكُمُ الأوطانُ )*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمتي هي :نفثةٍ*
*النفثة - كالنّفخة لفظاً ومعنى بزيادة ما يمازج النفس من الريق عند النّفخ.*
*في قول الإمام علي عليه السلام :*
*«... وما أعمالُ البِرِّ كُلُّها، والجهادُ في سبيلِ اللّه عندَ الأمرِ بالمعرُوفِ والنَّهي عنِ المُنكرِ إلا كنفثةٍ2 في بحرٍ لُجِّيٍّ...»*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*تغضب*
*اي ثارت وانفعلت*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمتان هما : النقب , جبُنتُ*
*النقب: الثقب*

*في قول الإمام علي عليه السلام :
«... أما واللّه إن كُنتُ لفِي ساقتِها2 حتّى تولَّت بِحذافيرِها3 ما عجزتُ ولا جبُنتُ. وإنَّ مسيرِي هذا لِمِثلِها، فلأَنقُبنَّ الباطِل حتَّى يخرُج الحقُّ مِن جنبِهِ )*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

جن

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*حبيبتي عاشقة المستحيل ليش ماتراجعي الرابط الاساسي للكلمات السابقة* 
*أنتي قاعدة تكرري الكلمات المنقطه السابقة لازم تجيبي كلمات جديدة غير متكرره*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تنقية

----------


## عوامي مغترب

يخــت

(يعني حاجه زي السفينه :wink:  :wink:  :bigsmile:  :laugh: )

----------


## hope

*الضغينة ,, تحمل معنى البغض والحقد والعداوة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ارجوا من الجميع العودة الى الرابط*




http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread....447&page=8#108

----------


## موالية حيدر

كلماتي :::::::::::
تين   ****** بيت  ******    جنين      *********   بذخ

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تيت >هع برب آحسن

----------


## القزويني

يخضب



____تحياتي

----------


## مضراوي

غزة

----------


## القزويني

تقذيف



__________تحياتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بنذق

----------


## علي pt

*خبز ..*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*كلمة : ضيفة (( وهو سد من أهم السدود في المملكة ))*

*وتتأتي بمعنى : زائره ضيفة*

----------


## fofe

نـــــــــــــخـــــج

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

جيت

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

بغيت

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

زي_نتيجة

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

زيت

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

غضب

----------


## اسيرة شوق

قز 

دوودة القز

----------


## ملاك الررروح

غــــيــث

----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

قفز

----------


## مهتاب

زينب

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

زبيب

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

بشير

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

اوه نسيت حرف الراءفي اسم بشير

----------


## مهتاب

خزنة

----------


## أموله

فغي ~~

----------


## مهتاب

شبنت

----------


## أسرار الليل

ذنب

----------

